# From mouth to anus



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

My apologies for the mix up.

Here are the final 3 images.
this shows the rectal pads









This we can see the contents of the rectum.









Finally the rectum to anus and then out it goes.









Your comments are most welcome.
Moe UK


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I am a beekeeper of one year so I have not studied too much of the internals of the bee. But I think these are really cool pictures. 
Do you have any bees with tracheal mites? That might make a another cool picture.
Is it a lot of work to take these pictures? Did you stain the bee parts before putting them on the slides? 
Neat pictures!
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Bees or planets?*

Looks like Saturn, Jupiter and Uranus to me....


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

*Nosema spores*

Hi odfrank,
Nice one!

Ski, thanks for the comments regarding the internal anatomy. That type of presentation on a slide did take a while and different stains where used. The normal way to present a slide is straightforward and also the taking of the phtotgraph. All I do is view through a 10X eyepeice and have the object focused at whatever 'objective' size you want, then using a digital camera on Macro point it down the eyepeice and click away. 
There are many members who have the 'state of the art' set up and they take brilliant photos.
I don't have a shot of _Acarapis woodi _ but I do have one of _Nosema spores._ see if I can download it.










What we have here are the small 'rice grains' which are the spores of Nosema apis, you can also see pollen husks and a hair.

Moe UK


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

Excellent work Moe. 

Welcome to the forums. It's nice to see someone documenting the honeybee.

I have done some microscopy as a hobby and honeybee dissections never get old. You can find something new every time, but I haven't ever tried to photographing the microscope image. 

If you find tracheal mites, please post some pictures. I haven't been able to find any yet, but I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Ribster,
Its good you do not find any tracheal mites. I believe thye time for spotting them is in the spring build up of colonies, then I think its only a minor problem.
Moe.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Moe,

Beautiful shots!! Thanks for sharing.

Tanya


----------



## Bee'z waxed (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent pics!!! Thank you!!


----------

